# Reunion Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 15, 2012)

In July 2011, I hosted the Modern Arnis Reunion Camp. This event was to celebrate ten years of the continuation of Modern Arnis since the founders passing. Another purpose it served was to bring together members of our fragmented family. These goals were not only met, but exceeded. Since this event, a Modern Arnis Hall of Fame Camp was been scheduled in Philadelphia in June of this year. This event is to honor many pioneers who helped get Modern Arnis established outside the Philippines, as well as honoring seven people chosen specifically by Professor Presas prior to his death. In addition to this event, the European version of the Reunion Camp has also been scheduled. Hosted by Dieter Knuttel, this camp will take place in Dortmund Germany this September. 

When I first announced the Reunion Camp, there was speculation as to whether the camp would be successful, or even if it would actually happen. Well, it did happen, it was successful, and inspired others. In spirit of the first reunion camp, I am proud to announce the *2016 Reunion Camp,* commemorating 15 years since the Professors passing. The *2016 Reunion Camp* will once again be hosted at *Horizon Martial Arts in Buffalo, NY. *The first camp was about bringing the leaders of their respective organizations to the table to show the community that even though we may not agree on everything, we all are striving to continue the Professors art. Many of the instructors of the first camp will be back in 2016, but we will be adding many of the unsung instructors of our family. I am looking forward to working on this event with many of the members of our community and I would like everyone to keep the tentative dates of *August 4[SUP]th[/SUP] through 7[SUP]th[/SUP] 2016*. I will be posting updates as they come out.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 9, 2012)

Modern Arnis Reunion Camp 2 Motto:

*"Coming together is the beginning, keeping together is progress; working together is success"*

 - Henry Ford


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2012)

If you are interested in a great Filipino Martial Arts training opportunity then you need to attend!


----------

